# Spot the bichir :D



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

After moving him to my 90 gallon


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

why is ur tank sooo greenish yellow? can't really see much in there, i can't spot ur bichir!!!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

is that an endlicheri? Ya they like to burrow in the sand...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

simont said:


> why is ur tank sooo greenish yellow? can't really see much in there, i can't spot ur bichir!!!


mix from the sand and from the driftwood


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

gmachine19 said:


> is that an endlicheri? Ya they like to burrow in the sand...


she' a delhezi


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

that's weird. I never saw my delhazi bury itself.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ive never seen mine do it before either, im thinking it was her way of hunting because she grabbed a feeder a few minutes after she buried herself when the feeder got near her and did not bother to bury herself again


----------

